

Modelling suicide and unemployment: longitudinal analysis covering 63 countries - johnchristopher
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanpsy/article/PIIS2215-0366%2814%2900118-7/abstract

======
MichaelCrawford
While I haven't looked into it I expect that suicides increased during the
subprime meltdown, also that many turned to a life of crime with some
committing murder.

Yet none of the bankers have gone to prison.

I was once a suicide hotline counselor. People have many reasons to commit
suicide. In every case that I know about it is something that can be overcome
if one can find a way to survive. A man once jumped off the golden gate
bridge. As he fell, he realized that in reality he had no problems. Well, one
problem.

He had just jumped.

However he was one of the very few to survive.

~~~
spacehome
I don't know about suicide, but many people theorized at the time that crime
would rise during the Great Recession in the US. However, counter-intuitively,
crime continued its decades-long decline. Why this happened is the subject of
debate.

~~~
mercer
Interesting. Did it at least slow down in decline, or was there no noticeable
difference during the Great Recession?

~~~
spacehome
I don't know. But you can look at the graph here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/17/upshot/perceptions-
havent-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/17/upshot/perceptions-havent-
caught-up-to-decline-in-crime.html?abt=0002&abg=0)

One possible interpretation is that the crime rate looked like it was starting
to increase again immediately before the financial meltdown but then started
to decline with the recession.

